# التحليل الانشائى Shear and Bending Moment Diagrams



## Eng-Maher (13 مارس 2008)

Shear and Bending Moment Diagrams

ب البور بوينت 

وهو مقدمه وافيه عن 
Shear and Bending Moment Diagrams
وايضا مدعم ب امثله محلوله مع الرسم 

وشكرا

الرابط
www.clarkson.edu/class/es22201/5_beams[1].ppt


----------



## أمير البحر (13 مارس 2008)

مشكور حبيب قلبي


----------



## Eng-Maher (16 مارس 2008)

العفووو اخى امير


----------



## gadoo20042004 (16 مارس 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## أمير البحر (17 مارس 2008)

حبيبي مهندس ماهر ممكن أسألك عن علاقات تقريبية في حساب : 
1- الأحمال المطبقة على بدن السفينة Loads وآلية حساب توزع الوزن والطفو 
2- علاقات قوى القص shearing force 
3- علاقات تقريبية تعطي العزم المطبق على بدن السفينة (( في الماء الساكن والأمواج )) bending moment 
4- قوانين وعلاقات تقريبية لحساب عزم عطالة مقطع وسط السفينة Iy
5- علاقات تقريبية في حساب ةعامل مقطع وسط السفينة midship section model


----------



## أمير البحر (29 مارس 2008)

ماهرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر حبيبي
ساعدني 
هاد مشروع تخرجي وأنا ضايع عندي كتير بس ما عم أقدر رتب أفكاري


----------



## Eng-Maher (29 مارس 2008)

أمير البحر قال:


> ماهرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر حبيبي
> ساعدني
> هاد مشروع تخرجي وأنا ضايع عندي كتير بس ما عم أقدر رتب أفكاري



***************************

ان شاء الله خير ما تقلقش .. بص انا فعلا بدور على مواضيع اكثر عمقا عشان تقدر تستفاد منها كويس .. :55:


----------



## أمير البحر (29 مارس 2008)

سلفا مشكور جدا جدا 
وانا مستني مساعدتك


----------



## سمير احمد (30 مارس 2008)

شكرا يابشمهندس على الموضوع الجميل ده بس هقول ايه واحنا متعودين على المواضيع الرائعة دى


----------



## Eng-Maher (30 مارس 2008)

العفو اخى سمير ... وتشكر يا هندسا على كلامك هذا الف شكر


----------



## م عمر امام (30 يونيو 2008)

يا سلام عليك الله يديك العافية


----------



## عباس حسن مجيد (13 يوليو 2008)

شكرا" جزيلا" ....


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (21 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد ياسمين (30 يوليو 2008)

شكرا يا باشمهندس و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ربى الله (21 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## ايتر (18 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## رياح الزبيدي (20 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ........الف الف الف شكر الى اخينا المهندس ماهر.......جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مهندس حطاب (20 فبراير 2009)

الف شكرررررررررراااااااااااااا شرح سهل و مبسط


----------



## الحمنراني (31 مارس 2009)

مشكور جدا جدا 
مشكور جدا جدا


----------



## bash98ar (1 أبريل 2009)

Thank you very much..............


----------



## fmharfoush (5 أبريل 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## الكتاب والقلم (10 أغسطس 2009)

انت مهندس رائع ممكن تقولى انت من اى دولة


----------



## samky (10 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Eng-Maher (10 أغسطس 2009)

الكتاب والقلم قال:


> انت مهندس رائع ممكن تقولى انت من اى دولة


 



الف شكر اخى مشكور كتير

انا من مصر والتى اعشق ترابها مصر ام الدنيا 

متشكر اخى


----------



## Eng-Maher (10 أغسطس 2009)

الف شكر لكم ولكل الردود بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## أحمد رأفت (29 أكتوبر 2009)

شـــــــــكر جدآ لحضرتك


----------



## محمد البو فريحة (5 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااااا جزيلا:77:


----------



## mostafa ebid (5 نوفمبر 2009)

thanks


----------



## الصكر العراقي (31 ديسمبر 2009)

ششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششش ككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككك ررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## المهندس الظفيري (31 ديسمبر 2009)

تسلم يامهندس ماهر
اسم على مسمى ان شاء الله..


----------



## Eng-Maher (1 يناير 2010)

شكرا اخى المهندس 

وشكرا لكل من ساهم بكلمه هنا


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (8 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## hassanaki (16 فبراير 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## زيد العراقي (16 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (17 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م/ سمو الامير (29 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

هل يمكن من حضرتكم مساعدتي في حل هذه المشكله 

يبدو انو العرض لا يمكن فتحه مع بروبوينت اصدار 2010 فهل هناك حل من حضرتكم يا بش مهندسين ؟


----------



## أبو أنس المصري (25 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## اقدام111 (27 يناير 2011)

مرحبا الله يسلمكم ويديمكم على الي داتقدمولنا من شروحات وكتب ودمتم


----------



## يونس فاخر (28 يناير 2011)

مشكور ......................... .....................مشكو ر............
....مشكور... ......مشكور.............. .........مشكور.........مشكور.....
..مشكور..... ..........مشكور.......... .....مشكور............... مشكور.....
..مشكور..... ....................مشكور ......................... .....مشكور.....
....مشكور... ......................... ......................... .....مشكور.......
......مشكور. ...................Eng.Maher................... ...مشكور.....
.........مشكور....................... ......................... مشكور.......
............ مشكور.................... ....................مشكور ......
............ ...مشكور................. ................مشكور.... ....
............ ......مشكور.............. ............مشكور........ 
............ .........مشكور........... .......مشكور...........
............ ............مشكور.......مشكور................
............ ....................مشكور .......................


----------



## وجيه انور (6 مايو 2011)

شششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكر


----------



## Eng-Maher (8 مايو 2011)

شكرا اخى يونس فاخر 

شكرا اخى وجيه.

والف شكر لكم جميعا


----------



## طارق هندسة (20 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك...


----------



## Eng-Maher (20 مايو 2011)

*الف شكر لكم ولكل الردود بارك الله فيكم جميعا*​


----------

